# Dui air force waiver spec ops



## Superman94 (Oct 15, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has sucess with obtaining a waiver for a dui in the air force. I am aspiring to go in as a PJ. I am currently on a pretrial diversion right now and after completed will not be convicted and the charge be dismissed although I am pretty sure the militry can still see it. It was a stupid mistake and i am paying the price. I know its rare to get a waiver in the past in the air force but i am hoping with pararescue being a high demand job and specs ops will work in my favor over someone just going in for a more popular job. I also took the asvab a couple years ago and got a 78. Has anyone ever been successful with the waiver process and how long did it take? Thanks


----------



## CDG (Oct 15, 2017)

Have you talked to a recruiter?  This kind of thing changes frequently, so others past experiences may not be applicable.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2017)

I can't answer the question, but if it doesn't work out for you, the Army is giving out lots of waivers right now.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 15, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I can't answer the question, but if it doesn't work out for you, the Army is giving out lots of waivers right now.


Spencer Rapone got one!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Spencer Rapone got one!


Oh damn


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 15, 2017)

Superman94 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has sucess with obtaining a waiver for a dui in the air force. I am aspiring to go in as a PJ. I am currently on a pretrial diversion right now and after completed will not be convicted and the charge be dismissed although I am pretty sure the militry can still see it. It was a stupid mistake and i am paying the price. I know its rare to get a waiver in the past in the air force but i am hoping with pararescue being a high demand job and specs ops will work in my favor over someone just going in for a more popular job. I also took the asvab a couple years ago and got a 78. Has anyone ever been successful with the waiver process and how long did it take? Thanks


Talk to a recruiter, and TBH, our career field is extremely selective and not very forgiving of anyone getting a DUI (to include active duty guys) and still being allowed to serve. 

It's a real indicator of impulse control issues.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Spencer Rapone got one!



You win the interwebz today, sir.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 15, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Oh damn


I couldn't help myself.


----------



## nitrohuck (Oct 16, 2017)

Seven years ago I was arrested for a DUI and was subsequently charged with "negligent operation" (DUI was dropped/plead down). I am currently in the CCT pipeline, so yes it's possible.

I got my waiver approved, but the waiver had to be for the DUI charge, not the neg op charge, since all the Air Force cares about is the initial charge you were hit with. The most time consuming part of having my waiver approved came from having to dig up tons of old paperwork in my home state. 

The fact that my charge was 7 years old, and I had no offenses thereafter played a large role in them deeming me eligible to enter the Air Force, so if your charge is fresh that could work against you.  They want proof through action that you learned from your mistakes, and that can take time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2017)

[QUO


----------



## Superman94 (Oct 18, 2017)

I appreciate yall's input. The recruiter told me it is possible and to come back once everything is taken care of. I will just be persistent and hope for the best. I am required to attend counseling, alcohol monitoring system(basically I cant consume any alcohol), community service, and fines until Oct 2018. Although, my lawyer said he can get me off in a few months if I complete everything. Once completed the charges will be dismissed and I then have to expunge the arrest record. Hopefully, this will make me look better as a more honorable way of dealing with the matter in the eyes of the Air Force. I'm just going to stay positive and continue training my ass off. I will keep an update. Thanks again!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Y


----------



## trin (Oct 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am not certain that expungement will totally erase everything. If a question comes up asking "if you were ever charged" I believe that is the going to have to be yes.



Absolutely right.  I can't stress enough that you MUST be truthful about it



> In some cases, the USAF is not as interested in how a case was resolved, but they look at what the charge was.



That, and whether or not you tell them the truth.  They WILL find out, trust me.

Did I mention, tell them the truth, no matter what your recruiter tells you?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2017)

.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 18, 2017)

We see 'expunged' cases on rap sheets all the time.  As @Red Flag 1 says, there is a huge difference between what the .gov can see and what will be shown to a private company doing a background check.  

However, bear in mind that a diligent private investigator can find the expunged case if he works hard enough.


----------



## Superman94 (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah my lawyer told me that the records are kept in the FBI database and that is what military uses for background checks. I'll be sure to be completely honest. I would hate to make it in to only be discharged or even worse and getting thrown in jail. However, an expungement wouldn't hurt. I'll just have to ask the recruiter.

 I also read that the USAF is also being more lenient on people charged with marijuana possessions and tattoos; something they have never done in the past. So maybe that means they are trying to build back up their numbers.


----------



## nitrohuck (Oct 19, 2017)

Superman94 said:


> I also read that the USAF is also being more lenient on people charged with marijuana possessions and tattoos; something they have never done in the past. So maybe that means they are trying to build back up their numbers.



damn hippies.


----------



## Superman94 (Oct 19, 2017)

nitrohuck said:


> damn hippies.


Haha


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2017)

nitrohuck said:


> damn hippies.





Superman94 said:


> Haha


🙄


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> 🙄


LOL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2017)

Superman94 said:


> I also read that the USAF is also being more lenient on people charged with marijuana possessions and tattoos;



Where did you read this , Superman?


----------



## Superman94 (Oct 21, 2017)

Air Force Expands Medical Waivers, No Questions on Prior Marijuana Use | Military.com


----------



## Superman94 (Oct 21, 2017)

Air Force loosens tattoo rules, recruiting restrictions


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 21, 2017)

n


----------



## SubZero (Oct 23, 2017)

Superman94 said:


> Air Force Expands Medical Waivers, No Questions on Prior Marijuana Use | Military.com



To clarify, questions regarding prior marijuana use should not be confused with being charged with possession.  Very different when it comes time to enlist and with security clearance adjudication.  Best bet is to discuss w/ your recruiter.


----------



## Superman94 (Oct 23, 2017)

I never was charged with marijuana nor used it for that matter. I was just making a point that their becoming more relaxed and trying to build up their numbers. My dad has a cross fit gym and one of the Air Force recruiters came there the other day asking to hang up banners and pass out flyers around the gym for Air Force Spec Op jobs saying they are looking for candidates and the jobs are in high demand. But yeah, I realized I may have misread that. I'm just going to have to wait till I finish up my business with the court and go for a waiver.


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2017)

Superman94 said:


> I never was charged with marijuana nor used it for that matter. I was just making a point that their becoming more relaxed and trying to build up their numbers. My dad has a cross fit gym and one of the Air Force recruiters came there the other day asking to hang up banners and pass out flyers around the gym for Air Force Spec Op jobs saying they are looking for candidates and the jobs are in high demand. But yeah, I realized I may have misread that. I'm just going to have to wait till I finish up my business with the court and go for a waiver.



Any waiver you would need won't be able to be started until the court case is closed, any sentence has been carried out, and all fines/costs have been paid.  So focus on getting all that taken care of, be honest with the recruiter, and be prepared to explain why they should bother taking a chance on you after your past mistakes.


----------



## Superman94 (Jul 13, 2019)

Just an update for the people in my shoes, it has been a minute. I finally finished everything legally and was able to find a recruiter that would work with me. I have to gather all court records, write a letter explaining the situation, and also provide character references. I then will get an interview with the squadron commander who will decide my fate with the Air Force. Since there is no garuntee on entry I have to be open to the needs of the Air Force. I’ve been busting my ass training and am ready to take the past and will hopefully have my shot at enlisting pararescue if approved. The recruiter expects the process to take about a month all said and done. Fingers crossed I’ll update if I get approved.


----------

